# Ages Past: Science Fiction - Adult and Young Adult - 99 cents



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Epic science fiction.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for humans from across the known universe. His home planet of Bootes had been isolated and inhabitants used for experiments by the Kohana.

Many humans from other star system feared Kohana experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away. When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help to an end the new human colony.​




​
​
​​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Casper-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MyBooksOnKindle (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems like an interesting book.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Eccentric science fiction, laying it between the lines.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

*Imagine a time

When all human races had never warred between themselves.

The only pursuits in life, spiritual wisdom, creativity, a quest for knowledge

Imagine

A Cold blooded Coalition, with a hatred for humanity.

War death and destruction, ruling the universe.

Imagine peace and order restored at a cost

Imagine

Ages Past*





​
​
​​


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Epic science fiction.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for humans from across the known universe. His home planet of Bootes had been isolated and inhabitants used for experiments by the Kohana.

Many humans from other star system feared Kohana experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away. When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help to an end the new human colony.​




​
​
​​


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

Cool sounds good!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Ben Finn said:


> Cool sounds good!


It is running free at i-Tunes and Kobo, ask if Amazon will price match it.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Epic science fiction.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for humans from across the known universe. His home planet of Bootes had been isolated and inhabitants used for experiments by the Kohana.

Many humans from other star system feared Kohana experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away. When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help to an end the new human colony.​




​
​
​​


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Epic science fiction.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for humans from across the known universe. His home planet of Bootes had been isolated and inhabitants used for experiments by the Kohana.

Many humans from other star system feared Kohana experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away. When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help to an end the new human colony.​




​
​
​​


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll get around to this eventually, I am a lazy person  

Shane


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> I'll get around to this eventually, I am a lazy person
> 
> Shane


There are a few errors. Other than a drive-by reviewer at Amazon, it is getting decent reviews. I am firm believer in the story, good for all ages.



> Review posted at i-Tunes.
> 
> The Beginnings of Histories and Myths
> 
> ...


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Ages Past*

US: Ages Past

UK: Ages Past

IT: Ages Past

DE: Ages Past

FR: Ages Past​
[size=10pt]*Epic science fiction.

Guerilla Novelist, Casper Parks is raw talent for today's generation.*

After Benjamin discovered a habitable planet, he negotiated opening the colony for humans from across the known universe. His home planet of Bootes had been isolated and inhabitants used for experiments by the Kohana.

Many humans from other star system feared Kohana experiments had altered DNA of humans from Bootes. As an exchange of various human cultures is underway, those fears faded away. When Jermack fell in love with a girl from another star system, Benjamin stood proud that his son led the way for others.

A small number of non-human races were afraid of humans intermixing and creating a new race. In doing so, humans could request another seat on the Council of All and upset the balance of power. Opposed to the colony, a Cold Blooded Coalition formed and contacted the Kohana for help to an end the new human colony.​




​
​
​​


----------

